# winter lay-up charter



## ddilman (Oct 26, 2004)

I am looking to charter my boat during the six month winter lay-up. 
I have a new Catalina 36.
Any advice on how to start my search for reputable companies in the Caribbean? 
Other suggestions will be appreciated!


----------

